# Web Authoring Software



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, this is mostly asking for some advice. I know I will receive suggestons to look at Joomla! and WordPress, but my question is about Dreamweaver.

I have acquired at some point in the past Dreamweaver MX (v 6.0) .

Is this vastly different than what Alec uses (rcon), or will I be able to use style sheets effectively.

I have been doing my web site strictly in HTML, but am initiating a re-build, and realize style sheets will streamline many things. My HTML editor is Homesite 3.0 - which is not efficient for css.

I've looked briefly into Joomla! and WordPress, but from what I see, Dreamweaver will suit me better.

So, do I need Dreamweaver CS4 (as much as I hate all things Adobe), or will MX suffice ?


thanks


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Bill

May I strongly recommend you consider trying Namo Web Editor? I used to own the 2006 version and I found it to be way better than Microsoft Frontpage and even close to Dreamweaver, but a simpler to use layout incase you aren't a professional designer. Excellent product and I believe it's still around half the price of Dreamweaver!

www.namo.com

Microsoft Expressions is supposed to be great and a lot of professional designers use it, but who knows I never tried it out. Pretty pricey


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

I would suggest to stick with something that you're most familiar with, so you don't have to waste time learning something entirely new. I've used Dreamweaver MX quite a bit and I've read the review for cs4 saying that the major difference was just the interface. So if you like MX, just stick with that. But I'm not going to suggest that "I would not re-create the wheel of writing code from the ground up and go with joomla / wordpress".


----------

